# Thoughts on these two breeders?



## Red Haired Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

I've been looking at different miniature poodle breeders for a while now and I was wondering if anybody had an opinion on two breeders in particular:

Eaglehill- New Haven, CT
DiMarnique's- Delaware

Both breeders were recommended to me by Debbie from Eaglehill-South after I got in touch with her. Does anybody else know anything about them or have any experience with them?


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

I have no personal experience with them(I want a standard and I am not in the states currently), but their sites and health test results show that they are doing good things for the breed! 
If I was in the market for a mini, I would contact these breeders for more information.


----------

